# Suggest tv tuner card to watch doordarshan in laptop



## ayushman9 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a hp dv6 laptop . I want to watch doordarshan & listen to fm .Budget is max 2.8k . Please give product which is avaliable in pune ie india


----------



## kritika1 (Oct 29, 2010)

hi 
this is* kritika *and i think this right answer that is:-*Tech-Com SSD-TV-812PLUS TVTuner*
--------------------------------------------------------------
Gurgaon- Yellow pages , Hotels Gurgaon, Packers and Movers Gurgaon


----------



## Juventis1981 (Nov 15, 2010)

Go with the techcom TV tuner card . Its worth the money spent. Though a 50-60 Rs expensive then the intex one!
Hope this helps!


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

if you are to spend 2.8 K or anything similar you will get much better cards than intex and tech com


----------

